# Holiday's at home.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

No airport queue here.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> No airport queue here.


 Is that Mach's periscope sticking up in the last pic ?

:biggrin:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just seen the news and its 45 degrees in Italy :swoon: , I'm happy to stay home too


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

My brother-in-law moved to Portugal 'cos he likes the sun and keeps asking me if I'd like to visit.

Currently due to local fires he has no TV, Internet or Phone. He's on emergency water from his well as mains has dried up, had to fell trees close to his house to prevent fire spread and has had to equip part of his cellar as a 'panic room' in case the fire hits them.

He has a smallholding but can only work on his land at night or very early or very late, due to the heat and his crops are dying through lack of water.. His wife has been to a consultant as the hard physical labour has damaged her neck and he had to have an operation for a hernia.

To be honest I'm happy staying in Sunny Devon.... :biggrin:


----------



## Teg62x (Dec 28, 2016)

The cows even go to the beach in Fife!!


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

On the news this morning there was an article about the Spanish being upset about tourists finding and visiting the better "hotspots" and there being some ill feeling. The fact that 16%+ of their income comes from tourists was not placating them either. Perhaps that money would be better appreciated here along with no flight delays and proper bacon and bread. :beach:

"Ruby Murray" take away tonight now you don't get a proper one of those abroad do you!! :thumbdown:


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

brummie1875 said:


> "Ruby Murray" take away tonight now you don't get a proper one of those abroad do you!! :thumbdown:


 You do here! There are several indian restaurants in Hua Hin, one or two are very good. I even have a chicken jalfrezi from Iceland as well as a vindaloo with separate portion of Basmati rice from the Blue Elephant of London and Bangkok fame, in the freezer!

We also get cows on the beach here! This was a while back and the day after a huge storm, the amount of debris washed up on the beach was unreal.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

brummie1875 said:


> On the news this morning there was an article about the Spanish being upset about tourists finding and visiting the better "hotspots" and there being some ill feeling. The fact that 16%+ of their income comes from tourists was not placating them either. Perhaps that money would be better appreciated here along with no flight delays and proper bacon and bread. :beach:
> 
> "Ruby Murray" take away tonight now you don't get a proper one of those abroad do you!! :thumbdown:


 If you mean the shopkeeper who fired a rifle when some "naturists" at a local beach wouldn't put clothing on, that sounded like more than just ill feeling. Hopefully he gets the book thrown at him, he hit one woman in the leg. Could've been very tragic (like our own US bad news du jour).


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry but can think of no reason to holiday in the UK. Even a day trip to Redcar the other day cost an arm and a leg. It's just grossly overpriced here. A wander over to my local marina is a wallet lightening experience a few pennies short of a fiver for a pint and a tenner for bottle of cheap plonk that they buy in ASDA, they even had the cheek to leave the pricetag on it.

:laugh: :laugh:

On the other hand it might cost a few quid to get there but decent accommodation, eating and boozing is cheap as chips compared to any of the touristy place in the UK

And you get this which was a couple of hundred yards from the last apartment we went to. A couple of euros for an ice cold beer during the day and a bit of a suntan thrown in for free. Nice and easy on our old bones.










I'll take a few hours in an airport against being stuck on the M1 in a tin sweatbox any day of the week.

:biggrin:


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

Because of my job, we're tied to school timetables for our holidays. As well as holidays abroad, we have three U.K. holidays per year. One reason only - so that we can take our dog with us! February and October half-term we always rent a cottage in the Peak District - plenty nice scenic walks, dog-friendly pubs and restaurants. Just after Christmas and over the new year, we usually rent a large property between 12 of us and we take up to 10 dogs with us. 8 of the dogs (cocker spaniels) are related. Without the dogs, I doubt if we'd go away for a full week or longer in the U.K. but we have had plenty of nice weekend breaks in the UK.


----------

